# When to Move the Crate?



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

We have crate trained Moose since Day 1. He did great with it and loves his crate. We started him off in the kitchen downstairs, knowing that eventually we wanted him to be upstairs with us and his big dog sister Jackie 

The question is, when can we move him upstairs? He is now 19 weeks old, but we don't want to do it too soon etc.

Thoughts/suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## SeqViz (Feb 24, 2014)

We have the crate in our room from Day 1 and I do the same when fostering any dog new to our home.

I think it is crucial when crate training them that they go in on their own volition and not be stuffed in the crate and the door closed from the beginning for extended periods of time. We feed our pups in the crate from the first day we get them and place an old sweatshirt with our scent (unwashed) in with him to sleep on with the door open from the beginning. If he falls asleep on our lap or on the floor, we pick him up and place him in the crate and leave the door open. I recommend two crates, one next to the side of your bed while house training, and one wherever the center of your household activity is. Ours is the kitchen/dining room. Close the crate door only for short times in the beginning so they are comfortable and it becomes their den. Leave the house for short amounts of time when they are a pup as you must prevent separation anxiety or it will never work out. Every time he goes into the crate, he either gets fed or a treat. It must be a positive experience and not a punishment for them. The key is very gradually setting up a routine and sticking with it.

Remember they want/need to be with you and not in a separate room. They were just torn away from the comfort of their family. It's a big scary world to him right now. They are counting on you now. Good luck!


----------

